#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-15
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bregma> Howdy all
<dscassel> Morning. :)
<bregma> Spent a nice week end car camping with the family.
<bregma> Only rained in the wee hours of Sunday morning.
<bregma> Now back at the grind.
<bregma> Seems everybody wants _their_ bug fixed first.
<bregma> Now that feature freeze is in effect for 11.10 I was hoping to get new development work done for 12.04.  Make new bugs, not fix old ones.
<fatrixkid24> hi
<dscassel> Guys, could you do me a favour?
<dscassel> If you see fatrixkid24 pop up, could you tell him to stick around for a bit?
<dscassel> Just stay online or something.
<dscassel> I know him. He's a good kid. He's trying to get into Ubuntu, but he keeps getting frustrated.
<dscassel> (It doesn't help that he comes online for like five minutes at a time).
<khoover> i'm loling
<BluesKaj> dscassel, yeah, instant gratification seems to be a problem with some younger ppl.  Why not advise him to visit #ubuntu , or is that too intmidating?
<khoover> ...i'm scared
<BluesKaj> khoover, of ?
<khoover> the ubuntu channel. it's like walking onto the stage of a conference when you were looking for the bathroom
<khoover> so many people.
 * BluesKaj used to check the restroom locations at seminars etc...never saw one near a stage though :)
<dscassel> BluesKaj: I've tried.  Not sure if he does, because I can't keep up with #ubuntu.
 * dscassel feels old.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu has some jerks , offtopic trolls, correction trolls , and just plain geeks showing off their linux chops without an ounce of courtesy or manners in them
<BluesKaj> but there are few decent sorts there too
<BluesKaj> I spend more time in #kubuntu where life is slower and suits my pace
<dscassel> BluesKaj: Yeah, I've tried to be helpful in #ubuntu a few times, but it's rarely been a fun experience.
<willwh> yeah
<willwh> BluesKaj: completely agree
<willwh> "WHY DONT YOU FIX IT" "ABUSE" "quits: some mouth frother"
<willwh> but they don't read much anyway - spoon feed me now
<willwh> seems to be the order of the day
<willwh> back shortly
<BluesKaj> hand holding expectation goes on in all support chats
<willwh> yes
<billybigrigger> howdy all
<SIR_Taco> hi billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> whats happenin
<SIR_Taco> Not much, just plugging away at a project. What are you up to?
<willwh> I'm sleeping under my desk
<billybigrigger> im upgrading to 11.10
<kenjy> heeeeeeeeeello guys =)
<SIR_Taco> billybigrigger: I'm on 11.10, haven't had problems
<SIR_Taco> not saying you wont
<billybigrigger> nvidia/ati?
<SIR_Taco> nvidia
<billybigrigger> with 280.13 drivers? or stock xorg?
<SIR_Taco> 280.13, is the current with 11.10
<BluesKaj> runs well on natty too , I installed before upgrading to 11.10
<SIR_Taco> probably a good idea
<kenjy> is some one here from Edmonton?
<BluesKaj> need the launchpad ppa tho , or you could get from the nvidia page ...dunno if the ppa driver is modded tho
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: no I think they're one and the same. kenjy: nope sorry, I'm in the wrong province
<kenjy> SIR_Taco: =) ok
<SIR_Taco> kenjy: do you have a problem we can help you with though?
<billybigrigger_> kenjy, calgary here
<kenjy> SIR_Taco: hooo I have been in this channel for a while, I think that Im the only no Canadian guy here hehehe
<SIR_Taco> kenjy: you're not a Canadian? or  you're not a guy? lol
<kenjy> SIR_Taco: , I would like to speak with some from the Alberta University just see if he knows something about this http://mint.ece.ualberta.ca/international-masters-degree/
<kenjy> SIR_Taco: Iam not a Canadian, Im a certainly a guy xD
<kenjy> billybigrigger: hello guy from Calgary xD I do you know some one from the Alberta University?
<SIR_Taco> kenjy: ah well I can't help you there, I haven't gone through that program. Not sure if anyone here has gone through it, or at least been to the school
<kenjy> SIR_Taco: well maybe I should ask xD
<kenjy> have any of you guys studied MINT (Master of Science in Internetworking) at Alberta University? http://mint.ece.ualberta.ca/international-masters-degree/ or at least gone to Alberta University?
<billybigrigger> nope i do not
<billybigrigger> sorry
 * BluesKaj is too old to go to school , and I live 3000km from calgary :)
<kenjy> billybigrigger SIR_Taco and BluesKaj okay, tnks anyway :)
<sunt615> hi
<sunt615> Is any guy her?
<willwh> sunt615: yes
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-16
<sunt615> willwh: nice
<willwh> whats up
<sunt615> I just walk around and see some news
<willwh> k
<willwh> <A fk
<sunt615> what's that means?
<sunt615> Excuse me? any guy here?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bregma> ah, the sun has risen again today, it's another lucky day
<BluesKaj> hi bregma , I hope so ...gotta get up on the  roof and trim maple branches today
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-17
<billybigrigger> sup all
<bregma> nothin' much, chillin' at work
<billybigrigger> that sucks
<falconeer> canada wtf!
<falconeer> :P
<khoover> unsure how many people here would be able to answer, but why is CZ doubling posts rather than receiving new ones properly?
<dscassel> falconeer: canada ftw!
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
<BluesKaj> BBl, stuff to do
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-18
<billybigrigger> anyone here running 11.10?
<cyphermox> billybigrigger: yup
<billybigrigger> yup what
<cyphermox> running 11.10
<billybigrigger> ati/nvidia?
<cyphermox> billybigrigger: nah, intel; I have some nvidia hardware running 11.10 though
<cyphermox> if you have a question, ask; I may be able to answer
<billybigrigger> cyphermox, just wanting to know which ati driver works best and how do i easily switch between them
<cyphermox> depends largely on your card
<cyphermox> older cards will probably work with the radeon driver; newer ones will almost definitely require fglrx
<billybigrigger> radeon hd 4200
<billybigrigger> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<billybigrigger> cyphermox, ok so where do i change my driver?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<falconeer> hi
<BluesKaj> hey falconeer
<dscassel> Morning, folks.
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel
<BluesKaj> BBL
<dscassel> If you'd like to cheer me on, my membership meeting starts in ~10min in #ubuntu-meeting.
<dscassel> (If they get quorum, anyway... :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-19
 * cyphermox hands a beer to dscassel
<dscassel> :D
<dscassel> Thanks, cyphermox
<billybigrigger> how'
<billybigrigger> s everyone tonight, idle as per usual?
<dscassel> billybigrigger: Yup, pretty much. :)
<billybigrigger> dscassel, sup man, long time no see
<billybigrigger> see
<dscassel> Hey, billybigrigger.  Not much.
<dscassel> I did get my Ubuntu membership tonight... :D
<billybigrigger> nice! good job bud!
<billybigrigger> 3 cheers for dscassel! hip hip horray! :P
<dscassel> :D
<billybigrigger> wish i could say the same, i've lost way too much involvement in it though :(
<billybigrigger> but fuck looking at .10 alpha 3 so far, my good this is the worst alpha i've seen, ever i think :(
<dscassel> Yeah, I haven't had a lot of luck myself.
<billybigrigger> desktop with nvidia, or laptop with ati, both are just crashing left right and center!
<billybigrigger> hah
<billybigrigger> i just found 2 cherries that look like a nut sack
<billybigrigger> a mutant cherry haha that made my day :P
<dscassel> Heh. :)
<billybigrigger> is it just me or did -ca and +1 always seem a bit more lively?
<dscassel> You mean a couple years ago?
<dscassel> It's been kinda like this for a while.
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> thats sad really
<dscassel> I only really started idling in here last year.
<billybigrigger> idling must be the cool thing to do lately eh? :P
<dscassel> I've tried to get a few Ubuntu people here in town on the channel, but so fare it's just me, Bob and txwikinger regularly.
<dscassel> (which, really, is the core of the local Ubuntu group, really)
<billybigrigger> well i think the numbers are up from last time i visited here regularly, it was around 19-21, now its up to almost 30 :P
<dscassel> We do get some okay numbers out for meetings, but that's because I poke everybody first.
<dscassel> There's probably more we could do to drum up interest. I have my hands full with other projects...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<IdleOne> dscassel: congrats on getting membership ;0
<IdleOne> :)
<dscassel> Thanks, IdleOne :D
<IdleOne> next question, why are you not wearing your cloak?
<dscassel> IRC confuses and perplexes me.
<dscassel> Also, lazy. :D
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> join #ubuntu-irc , link to your LP page and ask nicely to be granted your ubuntu cloak
<IdleOne> everythiung else will be automagic when you identify to nickserv
<IdleOne> everything*
<dscassel> Okay, cool.
<BluesKaj> or #freenode
<IdleOne> no, #ubuntu-irc a GC has to ask staff to enable it.
<IdleOne> if you ask in # freenode they will send you to #ubuntu-irc
<BluesKaj> really IdleOne , must be a change since I cloaked
<IdleOne> you don't an @ubuntu/member cloak
<IdleOne> have*
<IdleOne> ah, but you joined just after I congratulated dscassel on getting ubuntu membership. so yeah, you would be right about asking in #freenode for an unaffiliated cloak.
<IdleOne> project cloaks requires a Group Contact to approve it.
 * BluesKaj has no desire to be a member ...been thru the membership trip with other organizations in my working life
<dscassel> BluesKaj: I was like "Meh, I don't need to bother" for a long time...
<dscassel> But getting on the Planet means having a voice in the community. And being a member gives a bit of added legitimacy (things like business cards) outside the community.
<BluesKaj> dscassel, I'm old and retired , so my ambition in certain areas is retired as well :)
<dscassel> Fair enough. :)
<dscassel> I'm planning on talking at FSOSS in October and wanted to be able to hand out business cards as LoCo Contact.
<BluesKaj> dscassel, is you membership official now ?
<dscassel> And aside from txwikinger, nobody's talking about the stuff going on around here on the planet.
<dscassel> Yup. :)
<BluesKaj> cool, congratulations ! :)
<dscassel> Thanks. :)
<BluesKaj> we need more canucks there
<dscassel> Yeah. :D
<bregma> BluesKaj, all the cool kids are trying Ubuntu membership
<bregma> just try it once
<bregma> you could quit any time
<txwikinger> What's going on on the planet?
 * txwikinger wonders if he should blog about dscassel's Ubuntu membership
<BluesKaj> I'm not a cool kid , just an old guy who plays the odd gig , now and then
<txwikinger> bregma: I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu membership for years
<dscassel> txwikinger: Not much is going on, except I'm going to be joining.
<dscassel> :D
<dscassel> They're using bzr to set it up now.  Cool. :D
<dscassel> And I'm glad they don't ask for a disembodied and drop-shadowed head anymore.
<txwikinger> dscassel: joining what?
<txwikinger> I never submitted any head
<txwikinger> Ah the planet
 * txwikinger needs something to wake him up. Worked to long into the night again
<txwikinger> +o
<dscassel> Where's genii-around when you need him...
<dscassel> (he has coffee. :)
 * txwikinger does not drink any coffee -> dscassel
<IdleOne> scotch?
<IdleOne> genii has that too
<txwikinger> scotch? Well, I can get that from Riddell anyday ;)
 * txwikinger wonders if scotch is really so efficient in waking him up. Might have the opposite effect
<willwh> txwikinger: speaking as a Scot - no, it's terrible for waking you up in the morning
<willwh> ahahaha
<khoover> anyone here use chatzilla, and found that the latest firefox update broke it?
<willwh> khoover: can't say I do.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-20
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<bregma> it's overcast right now but the forecast for this afternoon is subby
<BluesKaj> yup, cloudy here as well ...no rain yet tho
<cyphermox> dscassel: poke, you there?
<MagicFab> Comment savoir si mon système a des ports USB 3 ? http://bit.ly/pz19Zf
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-21
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-15
<BobJonkman> IRC Meeting tonight, Darcy and I will be IRCing In Real Life at the Almadina Egyptian Cuisine restaurant in Waterloo, seque-ing into Ubuntu Hour Waterloo
<BobJonkman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-08-15 followed by http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1860/detail/
<BobJonkman> I haz arrived at Almadina's, waiting for the meeting to start...
<BobJonkman> We're on!  Just waiting for Darcy's shawarma to arrive...
<BobJonkman> Hey everyone, meeting time! khoover ryanakca zul sipherdee dscassel_ jlamothe willwh_ FiReSTaRT bregma KombuchaKip jstacey mars DarwinSurvivor bilal IdleOne egerlach Jaguar azend txwikinger lubotu1 cyphermox
<KombuchaKip> Hey folks. My name's Kip. I'm the Avaneya project lead (www.avaneya.com), a cerebral / libre sci-fi game for Ubuntu. I'm based out of White Rock, British Columbia (near Vancouver).
<dscassel_> Hi I'm Darcy, II'm in Waterloo and I'm LoCo Contact for Ubuntu Canada.
<BobJonkman> I'm Bob Jonkman, Ubuntu enthusiast from Elmira, currently hanging out at Almadina's Egyptian Cuisine restaurant for Ubuntu Hour
<dscassel> And oh yeah, I'm with Bob, for our Ubuntu hour. :)
<BobJonkman> There's a meeting agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-08-15
<dscassel> Looks like a slow night. :)
<BobJonkman> It's the middle of summer, and a nice night.
<BobJonkman> Everybody's camping
<BobJonkman> Everybody *else* is camping
<FiReSTaRT> hello ladies and gents, just a quick hello from Ilija, casual Ubuntu user on the work desktop, unless you count my main desktop which uses a Ubuntu-based derivative :P
<dscassel> Hi Ilija. :)
<FiReSTaRT> hey Darcy, what's shakin? :)
<dscassel> Anyone else who comes in is welcome to introduce themselves as well.  Should probably get started.
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: Tired. Otherwise good. :)
<dscassel> I hear from singpolyma that his Ubuntu install workshop went well.  Not a huge turnout, but things were learned and insights were passed.
<BobJonkman> Sadly, I missed it...
<FiReSTaRT> any focus on secure boot-enabled devices?
<dscassel> Lack of turnout was largely due to lack of advertising, I believe.
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: Are there any yet? This was pretty theoretical, so he might have touched on it.
<dscassel> I couldn't be tehre, so I can't say for sure.
<FiReSTaRT> i'm not sure either but it's definitely a concern
<FiReSTaRT> ubuntu installs are stupid-easy as they are now
<FiReSTaRT> but secure boot could complicate things for Joe "My Cupholder's Broken" Schmoe
<dscassel> His idea was to step through an install, but also talk about what was happening under the covers.
<dscassel> His pitch was "people don't even know that you *can* install an operating system."
<dscassel> FiReSTaRT: Yup, we're going to hav eto see how tha tpans out.  You've read the Ubuntu statement abuot what the plans are, I assume?
<FiReSTaRT> good pitch considering the category of upcoming new users that will be coming in droves and mostly flocking to the ubuntu brand
<FiReSTaRT> darcy: nope but i'll give it a whirl now :)
<FiReSTaRT> ahh ok there will be a key.. not too surprising
<FiReSTaRT> but no grub2 :(
<dscassel> Yeah, I'm fairly confident Mr Cupholder Schmoe will be accommodated, but there are concerns from the Free Software community about how Ubuntu is going to handle it.
<BobJonkman> Something better than Grub2, I hope
<BobJonkman> And System Administrator Appreciation Day Dinner was a success: http://bob.jonkman.ca/blogs/2012/08/14/sysadminday-dinner-pictures/
<dscassel> Yay!
<FiReSTaRT> good stuff
<BobJonkman> Mostly WIndows admins, but at least one other Linux admin!
<FiReSTaRT> cent?
<BobJonkman> Maybe. Don't recall.  Tim's a KWLUG member,so I can ask him at the next meeting
<FiReSTaRT> sorry gents unexpected visitor gotta split
<dscassel> The KW Ubuntu Hours are still going strong, although bot are switching venues.
<dscassel> No problem, FiReSTaRT
 * dscassel had to switch Internet connections.
<dscassel> The Global Jam is coming up Sept. 7-9.
<dscassel> I haven't confirmed our plans yet, but I'm guessing Sept. 8 at 4pm in Kwartzlab.
<BobJonkman> Yay!  I'll work on LoCo event entries.
<dscassel> t may be a somewhat laid back affair, as I have several other things to plan for...
<BobJonkman> Software Freedom Day in KW will be on 22 September, run by The Working Centre. It's a week later than the official SFD to avoid conflict with other KW events
 * BobJonkman just received official Ubuntu CDs for distribution at SFD
<dscassel> Release party is coming up, but we'll talk about that next month....
<dscassel> (or  Iwill... i fyou want, you can...)
<BobJonkman> Release party in October; FSOSS in October.  They can wait for a month when we may have some more activity in the meeting
<dscassel> I have a feeling I won't be going to FSOSS.  They've gone back to a weekday schedule.
<BobJonkman> I confess I've been slack on Team Reports and even the last meeting's minutes.
<BobJonkman> I see meetingology is in the room; wish I'd learned to use it before the meeting
<BobJonkman> Thanx for that by way, IdleOne
<dscassel> Just pinged ubuntu-locoteams to see if we need to do reports.
<dscassel> Re: website, I haven't heard anything from txwikinger at all.
<dscassel> If we have volunteers, of course, he's willing to hand them the keys.
<dscassel> In other news, I found out recently that Charles McColm (chaslinux), the guy who runs the Kitchener ubuntu hour, is a regular contributor to Full Circle magazine.
<BobJonkman> How enamoured are we of using Drupal on the http://ubuntu-ca.org site?
<dscassel> Unless anyone has anything (anyone?) that pretty much does it.
<BobJonkman> I think that does it, then...
<BobJonkman> Next meeting?
<dscassel> Next Ubuntu hour!  19th Sept.
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 19 September 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-16
<BobJonkman> Bye everyone!
<jezzy360> hi am new
<jezzy360> am new here
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 26 September 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT
<BobJonkman> About to enter the LoCo event listing for the next IRC meeting -- moving to the 26th, to avoid conflicts with other computer events that have been siphoning off Ubuntu participants...
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-17
<roraua> hi
<dbb> hi all - new machine sitting on the floor here.. about to install an OS from DVD. .anyone know how to open the DVD tray if there are no apparent buttons or pinholes ?
<dscassel> dbb: I suppose you're not at the point where you can run an 'eject' command...
<dbb> nope - worse than that .. there *is* no DVD drive
<dbb> count me a fool
<dbb> bare box, hasty...
<dbb> I am fooling with a USB stick right now, and looking through spare parts
<dbb> thx though dscassel
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-19
 * genii-around makes more coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-12
<cjopcjop> nobody really frequents this room eh? unfortunate as #ubuntu is just too big to get good follow up information
<BobJonkman> Hi cjopcjop!
<BobJonkman> Lots of people idling; you've just got to get us at the right moment
<cjopcjop> Oh good!
<cjopcjop> Then I shall stick around
<cjopcjop> :)
<cjopcjop> question for you then bobjonkman
<cjopcjop> what would be the best method to backup my server onto an external HD that would allow for an easy re-install?
<BobJonkman> I back up with rsync (manually, although I have a handy script)
<BobJonkman> But if I'm planning on re-installing then I'll use `dpkg --getselections` to get a list of current software installed, install a fresh system from CD/USB, then use `dpkg --setselections` to retrieve all the packages I had installed before.  Restore the data (including the hidden dot files in the home folder), and all the settings should be restored too.
<BobJonkman> I might back up /etc separately, but I wouldn't restore it in bulk
<BobJonkman> but that's simply because I know I've made a mess of the current installation and it's better to re-do than restore.
<BobJonkman> Handy script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5975988/
<cjopcjop> Mmm.. cheers for the info!
<cjopcjop> I was looking at a DRBL server w/ Clonezilla and for my petty little 320gb server, it seems.. oh, excessive :)
<cjopcjop> so what does dpkg --getselections do exactly?
<cjopcjop> just provide me with a list of my current installs?
<cjopcjop> So data is back up via rsync
<cjopcjop> I like your method, feels like you have some good control
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-13
<cjopcjop> hello all
<cjopcjop> hey everyone
<cjopcjop> question concerning a error I'm getting during apt-get install libapache2-mod-python
<cjopcjop> libapache2-mod-python : Depends: python (< 2.7) but 2.7.3-0ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<cjopcjop> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cjopcjop> That's my output and I'm unsure how to go about it. Can I ignore it? I've installed python 2.6 & 2.7
<cjopcjop> Python 2.7.3 to be exact, so that is greater than 2.7, isn't it?
<BobJonkman2> cjopcjop: I'll bet there's a conflict between libraries for Python v2.6 and Python 2.7.  The library you're trying to install is for "<2.7" (ie. 2.6), but apt-get detects the Python 2.7 and gives up.
<BobJonkman2> First, fix things with `apt-get install -f`
<BobJonkman2> Do you really need both Python 2.6 and Python 2.7 on the same computer?
<BobJonkman2> And what prompted you to install libapache2-mod-python manually?
<cjopcjop> I don't need both by any means, was just trying to figure out the dependency issue, should I remove 2.6?
<cjopcjop> as for installing libapache2-mod-python, I am following a mail server guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-p4
<cjopcjop> this is the second page where the request for libapache2-mod-python was made
<cjopcjop> your guidance Mr. BobJonkman2 is much appreciated
<cjopcjop> how would I go about properly removing python 2.6 with any conflicts
<cjopcjop> just apt-get remove --purge python 2.6
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-14
<BobJonkman2> cjopcjop: make sure you use the correct package name
<BobJonkman2> Tab completion usually works, so try "apt-get remove py<TAB>" and see what you're prompted with
<BobJonkman2> (press the TAB key, of course, don't type <TAB> :)
<BobJonkman2> Incidentally, I have both Pythonn 2.7 and Pythonn 3.2 installed on my laptop (needed for a course). They seem to co-exist nicely...
<cjopcjop> Tab give me 'Python' as is
<cjopcjop> Hmm..
<cjopcjop> Thoughts?
<BobJonkman2> TAB again...
<cjopcjop> 2.6 is next in line amongst a list of other python assorted goodness. There, using the power of deduction, I'm going to go ahead and remove it but should I also use --purge? Should I always use --purge?
<BobJonkman2> I wouldn;t use purge.
<BobJonkman2> It's possible some config settings are shared between 2.7 and2.6, so you don't want to wipe them out
<BobJonkman2> And config settings are small enough you probably don't have to worry about filling up your disk
<cjopcjop> Cheers :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-08-13
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Bah developing from an extensive API is frustrating if none of the devs are around to point you in the right direction.
<azend|vps> Akiva-Thinkpad: yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> azend|vps, the thing that concerns me, is that I don't know whether the API I want to use will be compatible with the program I am developing.
<azend|vps> which api are you using?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> azend|vps, http://infinote.0x539.de/libinfinity/API/libinfinity/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i am trying to develop a pair programming plugin for the Ubuntu SDK
<azend|vps> fuck
<azend|vps> haha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> This is doing it the proper way I think.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> My initial plan was just to two way sync some files and directories
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but everyone said that would be way too slow
<azend|vps> maybe
<azend|vps> but it wouldn't be too slow if you watched for fs change events
<Akiva-Thinkpad> azend|vps, thats what I figured
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but everyone still said; too slow.
#ubuntu-ca 2017-08-14
<BobJonkman> MylesBraithwaite: ??? What's 'fdsk' ?
